
Genealogy of Relational Database Management Systems - dewey
https://hpi.de/naumann/projects/rdbms_genealogy.html
======
asn0
I can't believe FoxPro was missed. It was quite successful as a competitor to
dBase and Access for about 15-20 years. After Microsoft acquired it in 1992 it
became part of Visual Studio for about 12 years starting with Visual Studio
97. I wish there was something like that now, a programming environment where
SQL is embedded into the language.

~~~
webjprgm
How embedded are you thinking? C# has LINQ for example. Is that not embedded
enough? What about in-memory SQL databases for JavaScript? I don't know
anything about FoxPro, so I'm trying to understand what you mean by "embedded
into the language" in this case. (You didn't mention what language, just the
VS IDE.)

------
bitslayer
"Crossing lines have no special semantics."

